# Is it possible to get a BFP at 7dpo...or is this just an evap?



## Clo

I just randomly decided to POAS because I couldn't wait (fully expecting a BFN as I am only 6 or 7dpo) but in 2 mins a very faint line came up. In person it looks slightly pink but it's hard to see on the photo...but I'm wondering if it's just an evap as it seems really early.... It was a clear and simple test that came in a 2 pack...I used the first test last cycle and it was stark white...


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it on the third photo


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see the line on all your photos but I have had fake lines on tests like those so I would do another different test to confirm. Wishing you so much luck for your next test! :)


----------



## Clo

Deethehippy said:


> I can see the line on all your photos but I have had fake lines on tests like those so I would do another different test to confirm. Wishing you so much luck for your next test! :)

Thank you. I'm not being too hopefully as it does seem really early to get a line...I'm hopefully going to buy some more tests tomorrow xx


----------



## Clo

Bevziibubble said:


> I see it on the third photo

Thank you


----------



## Kiwiberry

Good luck when you test again!


----------



## Clo

Kiwiberry said:


> Good luck when you test again!

Thank you!


----------

